# Last ditch attempt at pairing Basil with a friend



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I got Basil at the beginning of the year. It was the usual story of the previous owners kids getting bored of him and wanting rid  He came to me in a tiny maggot infested hutch and wasn't a huge fan of people (unsurprisingly). 

Thankfully a lot has changed for Basil in the months since he came here. He has a new clean spacious cage, fresh greens everyday & cuddles a plenty that he has learned to love. Unfortunately one thing is still missing......... a friend to share his new life with.

At the time Basil came to live with us I had just got two other baby guinea babies Ozzy & Casper. I immediately bought a third from the litter, another boar, as a friend for Basil. Unfortunately the pairing wasn't meant to be and I ended up having to put the baby boar in with his two brothers. They lived happily as a trio for a time but eventually 3 proved to be a crowd and I had to separate the third boy into a cage on his own. 

A few weeks ago I was contacted by a lady looking for a male to pair with her lonely female. The female hadn't taken to living with other sows and so as a last ditch attempt the lady wanted to try her with a boar. I was a tad skeptical as my boy hadn't got along with his littermates & I knew that castration doesn't affect temperament. I agreed that she could take my third boy and have him neutered before trying him with her girl on the condition that he was returned to me if it didn't work out. As it turns out there is no need as the two are getting along great!

Basil has been on his own (albeit in a cage side by side with the others) since the unsuccessful pairing with the young boar. Recent events have got me thinking however that all may not be lost for the old chap after all. Today I have booked him in for next week to have his nads off and fingers crossed a new lady pig will be coming to live here on Saturday (albeit in her own cage until Basil has had his op and taken a few weeks to ensure it has worked!)

Fingers, toes & everything crossed that love will be in the air at long last for my lovely boy Basil :thumbup:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

fingers crossed for him i know its not so simple in piggies with them being so close to the ground. Are they indoor piggies? Ive never met a boy thats not taken straight away to a girl pig


----------

